# oh no another 6th st dam report! 9-12-08



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

didn;t fish long today 0 for 1 ame orange fly as the othertimes. ran downstream and my line got caught in some guy and broke my line didn't see many jump today saw 4 hook-ups in the 2hours i was there. i was there nice seeing u again waterfoul! i gotta get some more weight and swivels from al and bobs.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

*A story.... of a man named Brady......*


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reports. I fish up stream a ways and always look forward to the 6th street reports so I know when to target where I fish. 

I would post where I fish except rules don't allow. These river forums are pretty funny sometimes. As if there aren't enought miles of river and fish to catch. In fact the trend all season has been to not say much as far as the fishing. I think that is really sad. I can't get out every day to "pay my dues". I need help...Just like the majority of fisherman, I rely on good info to put me on fish. If you don't want to share then why in the world would you ever be a member of this site? As if none of us has anything better to do then read useless, vague fishing reports. I don't need help on rigs or setups, just timing. And that is the case for most people. My dad is a die hard pier fisherman who used to help a ton of people on this site and in person. He won't post anymore because some jerk always gets on him about it. As far as I'm concerned the "location police" can take a hike!!! 

Are you guys getting mostly kigs/coho's or both? Where I am at seems to mostly see coho runs.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> *If you don't want to share then why in the world would you ever be a member of this site?*





> *These river forums are pretty funny sometimes.*





> Thanks for the reports. I fish up stream a ways and always look forward to the 6th street reports so I know when to target where I fish.
> 
> I would post where I fish except rules don't allow. *These river forums are pretty funny sometimes.* As if there aren't enought miles of river and fish to catch. In fact the trend all season has been to not say much as far as the fishing. I think that is really sad. I can't get out every day to "pay my dues". I need help...Just like the majority of fisherman, I rely on good info to put me on fish. *If you don't want to share then why in the world would you ever be a member of this site?* As if none of us has anything better to do then read useless, vague fishing reports. I don't need help on rigs or setups, just timing. And that is the case for most people. My dad is a die hard pier fisherman who used to help a ton of people on this site and in person. He won't post anymore because some jerk always gets on him about it. As far as I'm concerned the "location police" can take a hike!!!
> 
> Are you guys getting mostly kigs/coho's or both? Where I am at seems to mostly see coho runs.


The question you seek appears to be answered in your own statement. These forums can be funny indeed...... :lol:


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

Amen Bother


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

0-1 today. Saw NO rippers whatsoever.


----------



## hntr4life (Sep 2, 2008)

oh they're comin... just get ready.. haha


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I kind of thought the rain and slightly cooler temps would have a few more fish in the river than what I saw. The only LIVE fish I saw surfaced 3 feet from me... just to say "f- you!" and then swim away. Didn't see a single fish hit the dam.. and only saw one hookup. Saw two guys with a couple of coho though.


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

just got back again have a report up in about 5min


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

Acts 11:7 said:


> Thanks for the reports. I fish up stream a ways and always look forward to the 6th street reports so I know when to target where I fish.
> 
> I would post where I fish except rules don't allow. These river forums are pretty funny sometimes. As if there aren't enought miles of river and fish to catch. In fact the trend all season has been to not say much as far as the fishing. I think that is really sad. I can't get out every day to "pay my dues". I need help...Just like the majority of fisherman, I rely on good info to put me on fish. If you don't want to share then why in the world would you ever be a member of this site? As if none of us has anything better to do then read useless, vague fishing reports. I don't need help on rigs or setups, just timing. And that is the case for most people. My dad is a die hard pier fisherman who used to help a ton of people on this site and in person. He won't post anymore because some jerk always gets on him about it. As far as I'm concerned the "location police" can take a hike!!!
> 
> Are you guys getting mostly kigs/coho's or both? Where I am at seems to mostly see coho runs.


i got 2 kings so far and 1 walleye seen alot of coho landed but i have not landed them yet hope this helps. and thats why i am posting as much as i am... because i don;t care how mad these guys get about "their" river! i am here to help like i said and have shown everytime i goout this year i will post a report... last spring i had a brken hand so my steelhead season was shot to crap.. think i am getting bashed now wait till steelhead season THEN ITS ON


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

crosscobra said:


> i got 2 kings so far and 1 walleye seen alot of coho landed but i have not landed them yet hope this helps. and thats why i am posting as much as i am... because i don;t care how mad these guys get about "their" river! i am here to help like i said and have shown everytime i goout this year i will post a report... last spring i had a brken hand so my steelhead season was shot to crap.. think i am getting bashed now wait till steelhead season THEN ITS ON


I won't allow reports out of spite. Just look at the title of this post, you are looking for trouble with it. If you want to report every single day on 6th st I can't stop you. But if I will not allow reports to be posted just to piss others off.

BTW, although I won't ban it, technically specific spots are off limits to posting even on the big rivers. 6th st is very well known though so I as a general rule let it slide. Just as I do for Croton, Berrien(my home river) or Allegan. But if you guys want to test me on this be my guest. It has nothing to do with being anyones home river or spot. But a little discretion never hurt anyone.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

crosscobra said:


> i got 2 kings so far and 1 walleye seen alot of coho landed but i have not landed them yet hope this helps. and thats why i am posting as much as i am... because i don;t care how mad these guys get about "their" river! i am here to help like i said and have shown everytime i goout this year i will post a report... last spring i had a brken hand so my steelhead season was shot to crap.. think i am getting bashed now wait till steelhead season THEN ITS ON


Not that I care one bit about who posts reports on 6th St, but instead of giving help, have you perhaps considered "getting" some help? I mean seriously dude...doesn't it suck to be carrying that much anger around?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

quest32a said:


> I won't allow reports out of spite. Just look at the title of this post, you are looking for trouble with it. If you want to report every single day on 6th st I can't stop you. But if I will not allow reports to be posted just to piss others off.
> 
> BTW, although I won't ban it, technically specific spots are off limits to posting even on the big rivers. 6th st is very well known though so I as a general rule let it slide. Just as I do for Croton, Berrien(my home river) or Allegan. But if you guys want to test me on this be my guest. It has nothing to do with being anyones home river or spot. But a little discretion never hurt anyone.


I'm not siding with anyone here but I think its ridiculous to be pissing and moaning about anyone posting reports about the 6th street dam. It's not like its a secret to anyone. Hell, I'd venture to say people in the surrounding states to SW Mich know about the 6th street dam!


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

my how salmon bring out true colors.......very sad


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> I won't allow reports out of spite. Just look at the title of this post, you are looking for trouble with it. If you want to report every single day on 6th st I can't stop you. But if I will not allow reports to be posted just to piss others off.
> 
> BTW, although I won't ban it, technically specific spots are off limits to posting even on the big rivers. 6th st is very well known though so I as a general rule let it slide. Just as I do for Croton, Berrien(my home river) or Allegan. But if you guys want to test me on this be my guest. It has nothing to do with being anyones home river or spot. But a little discretion never hurt anyone.





> Not that I care one bit about who posts reports on 6th St, but instead of giving help, have you perhaps considered "getting" some help? I mean seriously dude...doesn't it suck to be carrying that much anger around?


It has come to conclusion there is more aggressive reaction from the original poster with the recent multiple 6th St. fishing reports, than discretion which was stated above from some of our viewers.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I, for one, appreciate the policies of this forum and the "location police", as well as the " useless, vague " reports. Any decent fisherman who does a little homework and spends some time on the water can get some fish. It's nice to share our experiences with other fishermen without broadcasting locations to thousands of people looking for a quick thrill without having to think about it. Chances are, they're not going to want to think about littering, crowding or crossing lines, either. And thanks to the moderators. I certainly would'nt want to have to sort through All That!


----------



## hntr4life (Sep 2, 2008)

k'mon guys, who cares whats goin at at 6th street anyway? everyone KNOWS if you fish at sixth street your a SNAGGER....... and true, jason, it's been a LONG time since you got lucky hasn't it??? thats why your grumpy and posting about catching those nasty ol salmon... haha


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

hahha evan u wheren;t complaining when u were begging me to take u to my secret spot aka 6th st dam.... we still going to fish that river by u today?


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

maak said:


> I, for one, appreciate the policies of this forum and the "location police", as well as the " useless, vague " reports. Any decent fisherman who does a little homework and spends some time on the water can get some fish. It's nice to share our experiences with other fishermen without broadcasting locations to thousands of people looking for a quick thrill without having to think about it. Chances are, they're not going to want to think about littering, crowding or crossing lines, either. And thanks to the moderators. I certainly would'nt want to have to sort through All That!


Don't throw me in with the bums that litter and crowd fisherman. Because I know how to use the internet, I am already a step or 5 ahead of them. I don't even fish around people. I need to know when and where, and how strong the run is, to pick the perfect time to get out. You see, while running my own busines, volunteering 20 hrs a week coaching, and donating time at church, I cant "Any decent fisherman who does a little homework and spends some time on the water can get some fish." spend this kind of time! Although I agree with some of your point. However,I bought my license and would like to CATCH some dog gone fish.


----------



## AfIsHeRmAn (Mar 27, 2007)

crosscobra said:


> just got back again have a report up in about 5min


 
a bit extreme? do u really need to post that in 5 min ur gonna post the report? and also why not 9-12-08 and 9-12-08 afternoon in the same thread? :idea:


----------

